# Hello from Maryland



## BJMRamage (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello....

new to the Smoking world. was gifted a Masterbuilt Propane Smoker for Christmas. still have NOT opened the box as I am a bit nervous and wanting to review everything I can before starting.

I may have lots of questions to ask if anyone wants to lend an ear.


----------



## SoMDGuy (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm down in Southern Maryland and I'm a newbie too, welcome! I did take my new Camp Chef Smoke Vault 18 out for a test spin with a prime rib with good results and will be dropping a pork butt next. Be sure to season your smoker after assembly, yo will find some directions in your manual but I think more practical advice can be found on here.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from another Marylander. You can't learn anything with it in the box. I have a Master Built 40" propane that is about 7 or 8 years old. Ask your questions and I'm sure you will get a response.

Warren


----------



## BJMRamage (Jan 6, 2021)

*JOURNAL*
Does anyone  use a journal or notes to track your smokes? What do you have in them? I read about keeping track of how things cook, how your smoker heats/smokes for hours, etc just to figure out what to do next time. I couldn’t find anything I liked and decided to put one together (I can use a fillable PDF but will probably have this printed and put into some ring clips). If you want to see what is in mine and have any suggestions on changes/additions here is a link to download: https://www.icloud.com/iclouddrive/0v-5coEy22-FraQc8qHFs2D3g#SmokinJournal_Editable

*TEMPERATURE*
I will most likely be edging the door frame with a gasket seal to retain heat. Currently I have a Meater+ thermometer for my oven/grill cooking—I like the wireless and Bluetooth concept but it is expensive to add more units, wondering if with multiple meats or just eyeing the internal temperature I could start with a cheaper wired thermometer and still use the Meater in the meat. Maybe there is a less expensive route for starting out that I could use temporarily and not drop a lot right away.

*ACCESSORIES* This may be more miscellaneous but what other add-ons would be good to start with: Gloves, Knives, Cutting Boards, Claws, Butcher Paper...

Knives
I have a decent set of knives now and probably can hold off until I start cooking larger meats for slicing…I looked into wooden-handle blades and then just commercial kitchen style with a plastic handle and no tang.

Cutting Boards
currently I use thin/flexible plastic cutting mats for raw and a wooden board for cooked. I used to work in deli’s years ago and like the thicker plastic cutting boards but not sure if I should look at any certain material since I have seen them come in various Polys.

Butcher Paper
so…wrap in butcher paper or simply foil…or avoid any Crutch at all?Probably a preference and something I thought maybe I start with 2 pork butts and one naked and one I wrap part-way through.

My plan was to use chicken to start as it is cheap but then thought a Pork Butt is more forgiving.
Thanks in advance if you answer any of the above.


----------



## SoMDGuy (Jan 6, 2021)

Butter garlic


----------



## BJMRamage (Jan 6, 2021)

SoMDGuy said:


> I'm down in Southern Maryland and I'm a newbie too, welcome! I did take my new Camp Chef Smoke Vault 18 out for a test spin with a prime rib with good results and will be dropping a pork butt next. Be sure to season your smoker after assembly, yo will find some directions in your manual but I think more practical advice can be found on here.



so...I can't find too much on seasoning. I read to use Oil, or Pam, or Bacon Grease, or Lard....


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome and congratulations on your new smoker. Pull that baby out of the box, slap on a port butt, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

Keeping notes help repeat what you achieved and what worked and what didn't also note any changes you would like to make to what you did. The chip pan that comes in them is not that good so most of us use a 10" cast iron fry pan. I'm a no wrap anything person.

Let me put this in you will find that a lot of what members post are personal preference and may or may not change the end results. Just my $.02

Where you located in Maryland.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks for the like BJMRamage it is appreciated.

Doing things like briskets and pork butts which are long cooks in my opinion is not for the beginner but do something easy and for giving like chicken. You need to first learn how to control your smoker.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi. MB gasser user here also.  brush up on your pic taking and happy smoking. Any questions dont hesitate to ask.
Jim


----------



## BJMRamage (Jan 6, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Keeping notes help repeat what you achieved and what worked and what didn't also note any changes you would like to make to what you did. The chip pan that comes in them is not that good so most of us use a 10" cast iron fry pan. I'm a no wrap anything person.
> 
> Let me put this in you will find that a lot of what members post are personal preference and may or may not change the end results. Just my $.02
> 
> ...



HarCo...you?

And yes, I get that everything is a personal preference I just like to gather data and figure out what steps I may take. like when cooking/baking I read through a bunch of recipes and see what others do and then adjust what I do.

Thanks for the Cast Iron Tip!! I read about that in other places and though some prefer a thinner metal pan (saying CI takes a bit too long to heat) I like the longevity and possible heat-holding ability to slow down any drastic changes in temps


----------



## kruizer (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Blues1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## BigW. (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome.  Sounds like you have all the tools are more knowledge than you give yourself credit for.  Open the box and give it a try.  If it was complicated I wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome! Best get that out of the box and take a run around the track.  First couple smokes on my pellet were chicken.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! 

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from SE  GA ! I have the Smoke Hollow version and love it. You're def at the right place for help !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome aboard!
Happy to have you join us!
Al


----------



## BJMRamage (Jan 7, 2021)

thanks everyone for the warm welcome.
Possibly I'll break into the box this weekend and see what I can do.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

BJMRamage said:


> HarCo...you?
> 
> And yes, I get that everything is a personal preference I just like to gather data and figure out what steps I may take. like when cooking/baking I read through a bunch of recipes and see what others do and then adjust what I do.
> 
> Thanks for the Cast Iron Tip!! I read about that in other places and though some prefer a thinner metal pan (saying CI takes a bit too long to heat) I like the longevity and possible heat-holding ability to slow down any drastic changes in temps



I'm 25 miles east of the bay bridge.
I'm on the other side of the big ditch.

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 7, 2021)

*Welcome from Wisconsin.*
*
I keep a cook journal for some of my cooks.  Usually when I am experimenting or troubleshooting.

Here is a copy oy my log sheet.  I can upload as PDF if needed.
*
*JC   *


----------



## BJMRamage (Jan 7, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> *Welcome from Wisconsin.*
> 
> *I keep a cook journal for some of my cooks.  Usually when I am experimenting or troubleshooting.
> 
> ...


Nice thank you for this looking it over and it has (I think) almost everything I put in mine.
did you see my that I linked to?

I'll try and attach it here.


----------

